# Suche Raid-Gilde für Wochenende



## SkoII (6. Oktober 2013)

Ahoi!

Ich suche eine Gilde die Freitag/Samstag raidet. Ob es Flex oder nHC ist, spielt keine Rolle, hauptsache regelmäßig. Mein Problem ist, dass ich als Soldat unter der Woche gebunden bin, sowie Sonntag abends immer abreise. Deswegen kann ich nur an den oben genannten Tagen raiden.

Ich habe keine/wenig exp in SoO, obwohl ich einmal im Flex war. Da wurde ich ungewollt durchgezogen. 

"Ich kenne die Bosse nicht, könnt ihr sie mir erklären?"
"Heil einfach, wir bursten die alle um"

Was sie dann auch taten...

Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass sich jemand meldet. Fraktion ist mir egal. Server bevorzuge ich PvP-Server die sehr gut bevölkert sind, wie z.B.: Eredar, Blackrock, Aegwynn etc.

Für weitere Information schreibt hier einfach rein oder ingame.


----------



## Claut (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch in der Bundeswehr, und hab nach Dienstschluss unter der Woche Zeit zu Raiden. 

Auf Blackrock müsstest Du dann mal in den Foren oder auf wowprogress nach sehen, ob es solch eine Gilde gibt. 
Kann dir das so nicht Sagen, auch wenn ich auf Blackrock bin.

Andernfalls, kannst Du auf den Gewünschen Server einfach mal in den jeweiligen Foren suchen, und wie bereits gesagt, auf wowprogress, wenn sich hier niemand Meldet.


----------

